# Replacing the Controller



## bullsfan586 (Dec 6, 2009)

I have some "O" gauge track with a few cars (Lionel 8633 engine) that I put up around the Christmas Tree. The last two years, it has worked, but the reverser in the controller was causing trouble. Now, I think the controller simply doesn't work. If I wanted to replace the power supply and controller, what would I be able to use? The current power supply is 77W and 3A. Click here to see the transformer and controller:
http://www.modeltrainforum.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=895&d=1260133963


----------



## tjcruiser (Jan 10, 2010)

That's a pretty basic/limiting transformer/controller. That said, are you sure the reverse problem is in the controller, rather than in the loco itself?

If you want to upgrade, I'd suggest an old-school 1033 transformer, or a new CW-80 transformer. (That said, I hope other modern-O guys check me to make sure a 1033 will work OK with a more modern loco like a 8633.)


----------



## bullsfan586 (Dec 6, 2009)

Over the last few years, when I assemble the track, the train would only run when I jiggled the reverse button. I wish I could open the box to look at the connection, but I can't. I wish I had the room to leave this up and build it up, but living in a condo precludes that!


----------

